# Sticky  Do Not Enact FDA's Option 1 Petition



## Regiampiero

Hey guys,

Its been a while since I've not been in the forums, but I really felt like sharing this link. I'm not sure if someone else has post this, but if not please lets all go sign this petition on top of the CRA letters. If we don't stand up for our rights, no one will.

Thank you

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...s-option-1-final-rule-premium-handmade-cigars


----------



## phatmax

I admire your gumption, however, petitioning the person that brought us SCHIP taxes and helped create the FDA we have today, this is whizzing up a rope. Retroactive and punitive regulations that control peons are like milk and cookies to people like them.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Done!

Thanks for posting the link.

Oh, and welcome back. Stick around awhile.


----------



## Regiampiero

phatmax said:


> I admire your gumption, however, petitioning the person that brought us SCHIP taxes and helped create the FDA we have today, this is whizzing up a rope. Retroactive and punitive regulations that control peons are like milk and cookies to people like them.


I'm not sure what you're referring to, but the white house had nothing to do with the FDA regulations, and President Obama (whether you're a fan or not) is a cigar smoker himself. If a petition reaches 100,000 signature within a month of the regulations being announced, then it will get the White House's attention. It doesn't hurt to voice your opinion, but it does to admit defeat before putting up a fight.


----------



## VeljkoB

signed


----------



## Regiampiero

curmudgeonista said:


> Done!
> 
> Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Oh, and welcome back. Stick around awhile.


I left a while back when the forum got shut down, but I like the new look and I'll definitely stay a while.

Is there any way this can get pinned or you can make a similar announcement and pinned that?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Regiampiero said:


> I left a while back when the forum got shut down, but I like the new look and I'll definitely stay a while.


Glad to see you back! Puff may have gone through some rough patches in the past, but it's under new management and has IMO quickly returned to it's intended friendly atmosphere and reliability.



Regiampiero said:


> Is there any way this can get pinned or you can make a similar announcement and pinned that?


I'll see what we can do. It's not entirely up to me.

EDIT: Apparently, it was a go! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rockethead26

Done, thanks!


----------



## CritterBuddy

Be sure to verify your email or your signature does not count. I almost missed this myself.


----------



## ForceofWill

Signed


----------



## Hudabear

Signed


----------



## Regiampiero

CritterBuddy said:


> Be sure to verify your email or your signature does not count. I almost missed this myself.


Thank you for reminding me and letting everyone know, I'll update the original post.

And of course I can't edit the original post, so please verify.


----------



## Revv23

signed


----------



## MaxG

signed and verified


- MG


----------



## Regiampiero

Don't forget to spread the word guys. Its still early, but there's a lot of signatures that need to be gather still.


----------



## WABOOM

Signed and verified


----------



## Bluedragon

Signed. The world has gone nuts and this is just one small symptom of it.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Signed and verified


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Signed. Sad that I have to do this but I forgot we live in a "Free Country"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I signed it the other day for all the good it does.
Hopefully after the November election things get back on track.
Nice to see you back at Puff.


----------



## Grey Goose

I signed the CRA's petition.

http://capwiz.com/cigarrights/issues/...

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov//pet...


----------



## MDinius

Signed and confirmed


----------



## Chad Vegas

Regiampiero said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to, but the white house had nothing to do with the FDA regulations, and President Obama (whether you're a fan or not) is a cigar smoker himself. If a petition reaches 100,000 signature within a month of the regulations being announced, then it will get the White House's attention. It doesn't hurt to voice your opinion, but it does to admit defeat before putting up a fight.


Exactly, signed!:grin2:


----------



## Regiampiero

Chad Vegas said:


> Exactly, signed!:grin2:


And don't forget to tell all your friends. There's not much time left.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

Millions of cigars smokers and less then 25,000 signatures, and now there's rumors that CRA isn't going to use the going to war funds to sue the FDA. Its a sad time to be a cigar smoker, and its even more sad that so many people never took action to defend our hobby.


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> Millions of cigars smokers and less then 25,000 signatures, and now there's rumors that CRA isn't going to use the going to war funds to sue the FDA. Its a sad time to be a cigar smoker, and its even more sad that so many people never took action to defend our hobby.


Yea and I just came out of the B&M after being there a few hours and this topic came up. Apparently they had a similar petition for Ecigs and they got the 100k quota in the first day. And then I heard even after getting the signatures the petition was overruled.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Hudabear said:


> Yea and I just came out of the B&M after being there a few hours and this topic came up. Apparently they had a similar petition for Ecigs and they got the 100k quota in the first day. And then I heard even after getting the signatures the petition was overruled.


They really don't give a damned about petitions or what the public thinks. A recent study from Yale Univ found that if the public overwhelmingly wants something, the odds are only 30% that it'll happen. Same if the public overwhelmingly wants something to end - 30% odds. On the other hand, if those execs within a big insider corporation want something, its very likely to happen. The Yale study concluded that we don't truly have representative government in this country.

As I write this, large corporations in the cigarette industry are buying up small tobacco competitors. IMO 'protecting public health' was nothing but a line of b.s. (See Altria thread.)

This thread may be a few months old, but now we're seeing what is likely the true underlying motivation driving the new regs in action. BTW - a 'corporation' is a legal fiction. Behind that wall constructed of only paper & belief, are the actual people who are putting your money in their bank accounts. Don't let them get away with hiding behind the corporate name.


----------

